# star trails.



## teneighty23 (Oct 10, 2009)

had my film camera lined up taking pics with my friends Digital cam and my Holga, i had only 2 tripods so i had to use my car as a stable structure, (except the pic of the car) these were taken just out of town as i seen northern lights start to shine. all pics from T-Max 3200.

#1The Milky way:






#2





#3
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




#4note the very cool lens distortion bending the line of the star trails! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




#5
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ha, pics of me shootin away with the other 2 cams.
#6


----------



## rom4n301 (Oct 10, 2009)

awesome shots!! love the one of the car... did u push the film at all?? cuz i never seen 3200 tmax


----------



## teneighty23 (Oct 10, 2009)

rom4n301 said:


> awesome shots!! love the one of the car... did u push the film at all?? cuz i never seen 3200 tmax



nope just straight up 3200, very characteristic. im in love with this stuff but not having my own darkroom and not being able to customize the development  i often have trouble with it and dont get good shots. but when they expose right its a beautiful thing, this is a close up of a high quality scan, showing the grain:


----------



## den9 (Oct 12, 2009)

not digging the grain. i think super low iso looks best with stars, just my opinion.


----------



## o hey tyler (Oct 13, 2009)

Nice Subaru!


----------



## Kethaneni (Oct 13, 2009)

Like the shot with the car very much. Nice!:thumbup:


----------



## Flower Child (Oct 14, 2009)

den9 said:


> not digging the grain. i think super low iso looks best with stars, just my opinion.



Actually, I really like the grain in these for a change. It reminds me of some old forgotten film shots from long ago of the stars. It gives the shots a bit more interest and character. I guess its just in the eye of the beholder. Anyway, good job.


----------

